

Non-Programmer's  Tutorial for Python - diwank
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmers_Tutorial_for_Python_2.6

======
chlordane
I believe this is the link is the proper one:
[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-
Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for...](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-
Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python_2.6)

-keithc

